# Pepto-Bismol



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I know some of us use Pepto Bismol regularly to help with IBS. What I didn't know is pepto can kill stomach bacteria and show a false negitive HelioBacter pylori infection. Do any of you know much about this? I got the info off this web site. http://www.helico.com/


----------



## kaj (Mar 8, 1999)

Hi Blair, I have read the same thing. I have been tested for H Plori (sp), 3 times now and test negative each time. I have had reoccuring ulcers for a number of years. Then I read that Pepto, Tagmet, Prilosec can cause a negative reading when the blood test is used and a positive test when a biopsy is used. I have been debating for a few weeks now to ask for a biopsy. I have always used Prilosec or Tagment, plus Tums, etc. during the time periods that I have had the blood test. Have you though of asking for a biopsy? Have your blood tests turned out negative also? Thanks, kaj


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

kaj, according to the web site listed in the first post, pepto, antibiotics and acid reducers will cause a false negitive biopsy or breath test but not interfere with a blood test. I had a biopsy done and I think it came out negitive. I'll know monday when I see the doctor. I think I'm going to request a blood test if thats the case. My neihbor had an ulcer cured with antibiotics and acid reducers.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

As coicidence would have it, I had a conversation with a pharmasict last night with my mom. I believe it's bismuth that kills the bacteria. I think... My mom also had ulcers that were cured my taking pepto. That's good stuff, that pepto bismol.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I donï¿½t think Pepto kills H. pylori. Pepto does ï¿½somethingï¿½ to protect the integrity of the gastric mucosa.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 1999)

I'll throw my two cents in, It makes your stool black







Hope


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

We have just got Pepto-Bismol over here. What is it supposed to do and how effective is it and is it only for severe attacks, does it help pain ???


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

According to The People's Pharmacy, "It is not entirely clear why Pepto Bismol works so well against diarrhea..." The authors say that the bismuth may reduce E.coli infections and is "a cornerstone in something called 'triple therapy' against stomach ulcers caused by the bacterium Helicobacter pylori." They also caution people who are aspirin-sensitive against using Pepto, as it contains salicylate.PS: It's like drinking pink glue.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Blair- Just ran into this thread- hope you're still checking it. I'm a microbiologist, as is my husband, who has done work with Helicobacter pylori for a number of years. H. pylori is a bacterium which we now know definitely causes certain types of ulcers. The reason scientists began to suspect that ulcers weren't all due to stress and food is that in the U.S., where at the time physicians were treating ulcers with acid blockers alone, there was an enormous relapse rate after patients went off the treatment. However, in Europe, where patients were being treated with bismuth containing compounds (which is what Pepto-bismol is and which kill bacteria) they were having much better recovery. So, scientists began looking for bacteria in the stomachs of ulcer patients, and sure enough, there they were. Now, treatments for certain ulcers include the combination of 2 or 3 antibacterial agents (the pharmaceutical companies are coming up with new combinations every year.) and sometimes acid blockers,as well. But certainly Pepto-bismol kills H pylori, which is not a bad thing, if you have it in your stomach, as well as doing all the things it says on the bottle. Personally, I hate Pepto-bismol. My husband loves it.-Kate


----------



## kaj (Mar 8, 1999)

Kate-tn,Do you know of any other products containing bismuth? Thanks, kaj


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Are you sure Pepto kills H. pylori?There are other bismuth-containing drugs, such as bismuth citrate and bismuth nitrate. I think they are in other countries that don't have Pepto.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

kaj and flux: This is a little outside my area, as my husband is the Helicobacter person, but here's what I know. Bismuth salts are bacteriostatic, according to an older article I have, which means they prevent the growth of bacteria, but don't necessarily kill them. Bismuth subsalicylate is what we get in this country as Pepto-bismol. Bismuth subcitrate (DeNol) is used outside the U.S., but I'm not sure in what countries. I checked with my husband, and he is not aware of any other forms of bismuth other than Pepto-bismol available in the U.S. But he'll check with the G.I. folks with whom he collaborates next time he sees them.Kate


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

kaj and flux- This is a bit outside my area of expertise, but this is what I know about bismuth. From an older article I have, it seems that bismuth salts are bacteriostatic- that is, they inhibit the growth of bacteria, but don't necessarily kill them. Bismuth subsalicylate is what we buy in the U.S. as Pepto-bismol. Bismuth subcitrate (DeNol) is used outside the U.S.- I'm not sure in which countries. I checked with my husband, who is the Helicobacter person, and he's not aware of another bismuth-containing product in the U.S., but he's not an M.D. He'll check with his G.I. collaborators when he sees them next.-Kate


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I'm negative for H. Pylori but still like Pepto. They don't know what is causing my gastritis and ulcer. I like aloe vera juice also.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Blair- Lots of people we test in our lab who are negative for H. pylori use Pepto-bismol for a variety of gastric symptoms. It has probably saved a lot of vacations- as I said before, my husband (negative for H. pylori and does not have IBS, but overeats like crazy) swears by it- he'll tell you it's saved his life on a number of occasions.-Kate


----------

